# Xorg and Desktop environments



## jaymax (Aug 6, 2012)

What is the current status of the various desktop environments like GNOME, KDE or Xfce. I've installed Xorg and would like to use one of them with it. 
Going through the Ports collection, all that I am seeing is ->
   Reason: Removed
   Reason: Has expired: Project is dead
   Reason: Has expired
and others of a similar nature

Recommendations / suggestions ?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 6, 2012)

Update ports collection.
Using the Ports Collection


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

All three, KDE, Gnome and XFCE, are in ports and I'm wondering what ports you are looking at?


----------



## jaymax (Aug 16, 2012)

Had to run an update twice ?? probably just a SNAFU !


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD are you running? Even with an older version the ports tree shouldn't be that far off.


----------



## jaymax (Aug 18, 2012)

FreeBSD <hostname> 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:15:25 UTC 2012

Seems OK now or at least almost so!


----------

